# Tandem sizing - for a charity ride



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2012)

I'm 6' 2", she's 5' 1" (and blind), it's a one night only gig, riding around London for charity, and I need to source a suitable mount...

What 'size' roughly captain and stoker do we need? I'm reckoning in the region of 19" and up for me based on solo bikes but for her?


----------



## srw (3 Apr 2012)

Find something to fit you. By lengthening the stem or rotating the handelbars (or fitting butterflies), dropping the seatpost and (if necessary) fitting shorter cranks the stoker size is pretty adaptable.


----------



## sheddy (3 Apr 2012)

She might feel happier with a stepthrough frame. Whatever you ride try to have a good offroad practice first.


----------



## Ian H (3 Apr 2012)

As long as the pilot can hold bike and stoker up (it's much more efficient stopping and starting if the stoker stays clipped in) the rear frame size is not so important. I'd guess she couldn't manage much more than a 20" (old money) seat tube even with the seat right down. You might be able to find a frame in the 21/19, 22/20 range that would suit.


----------

